# Martin's Cages?



## CiaoBelle (Jul 30, 2011)

So, I'm going to be getting two lovely boys in a few months and have been looking at cages and such so I can be prepared when they're ready to come home with me. My original choice was to buy the Petco Rat Manor, but after reading many complaints and negative reviews about the cage, I looked around for different cages. I came across the great Martin's cages and they were just so beautiful! I have my eyes on the R-695, but if anyone recommends any other model, I'd love to hear!
Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

for two i'd highly recommend the r-680. i have one for three boys and it's the perfect size. easy to clean, decorate, and accommodate space for. the r-695 is quite large, suitable for up to 5, so keep that in mind. you also want to make sure to always get powder coated. urine can wear down the galvanized zinc coating and cause it to permanently absorb odor over time.

this is my r-680


----------



## CiaoBelle (Jul 30, 2011)

I am well aware that that the R-695 is quite large. I am planning on adopting more rats soon after the boys, so I thought I might as well buy this cage now. I am planning on purchasing the powder coated cage.


----------



## genno (Jul 8, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> for two i'd highly recommend the r-680. i have one for three boys and it's the perfect size. easy to clean, decorate, and accommodate space for. the r-695 is quite large, suitable for up to 5, so keep that in mind. you also want to make sure to always get powder coated. urine can wear down the galvanized zinc coating and cause it to permanently absorb odor over time.
> 
> this is my r-680



I've noticed most people decorate these cages with fleece. Two questions regarding that: Do you need to know how to sew to use fleece effectively, and what other fabrics work well? I'm also looking into Martins cages in the future so thanks for info


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

genno said:


> I've noticed most people decorate these cages with fleece. Two questions regarding that: Do you need to know how to sew to use fleece effectively, and what other fabrics work well? I'm also looking into Martins cages in the future so thanks for info


the nice part about fleece is it doesn't fray, so you can really just cut squares out of it and use them without sewing. paper clips/safety pins can be used to hang the hammocks. you don't have to use fleece in a martins cage at all, though. the pan is super deep and the shelves can be left uncovered if you wipe them down daily.

i like to sew mine for the extra durability, but i don't put too much effort into making my own, as i know my boys will chew them up. the rainbow set in the picture is just serged on the inside, no top stitching or anything. i have some nicer top and diagonally stitched sets, but they've mostly been destroyed so i don't bother anymore


----------

